# Arcus Shelf Cloud em Elvas - 17 Abril 2010 (Evento «Hermínia»)



## actioman (17 Abr 2010 às 22:53)

Boas pessoal.

Por cá embora de longe o dia tenha sido pouco produtivo em termos de precipitação, actualmente e pelo que vejo na EMA do IM andará pelos 6mm aproximadamente, o certo é que em termos visuais tem sido uma maravilha .










Aqui lhes deixo um resumo do que vi, com grande destaque para um magnifica Shelf cloud que por aqui se deixou fotografar pelas 18h e 30m aproximadamente.
Também houve actividade eléctrica, mas apenas vim um raio, precisamente a sair da nuvem que referi.

Trovoada a Leste da cidade:







Estas "explosões" são já em terras de _nuestros hermanos_:











E eis que ao final da tarde aparece a Oeste esta maravilha perante os meus olhos:












Esta Shelf Cloud acabou por passar, em parte, mesmo por cima de mim levantando-se um vento de respeito fazendo igualmente descer a temperatura uns 3ºC. Estava com uns 16ºC e desceu até aos 13ºC. Mas o melhor mesmo foi como ficaram os céus! 

















Já mais ao longe algumas cortinas de precipitação:







Por fim deixo-lhes aqui esta panorâmica da Shelf Cloud (se lhe clicarem em cima podem vê-la com uma resolução maior): 






Espero que tenham gostado comunidade MeteoPT!


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Abr 2010 às 01:31)

*Re: Arcus Shelf Cloud em Elvas - 17 Abril 2010*



actioman disse:


> ...Espero que tenham gostado comunidade MeteoPT!



É por estas e por outras que não há dia que não venha aqui...
Bravo. Bonita abordagem; excelente reportagem...
e deixa lá o dia não ter sido produtivo na precipitação.
Quanto (não) valem esses céus?
Hoje aí, ontem aqui.
A semana convectiva prometida, concretizou-se.
Surpreendeu até em fenómenos mini-extremos ...
Agora temos esta coisa incrível que é a partilha das vivências.
Admirável Mundo Novo...


----------



## Minho (18 Abr 2010 às 16:17)

Excelente!
Nota-se inclusive um tom esverdeado na zona de precipitação.
Bem conseguida a panorâmica


----------



## Veterano (18 Abr 2010 às 18:28)

Grande reportagem, actioman, parabéns.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Abr 2010 às 19:07)

Parabéns pela reportagem...


----------



## Brigantia (18 Abr 2010 às 21:13)

Mais uma excelente reportagem. Estes fórum está cada vez melhor.
É sempre gratificante entrar no meteopt.com e ver estas reportagens.
Parabéns


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2010 às 21:56)

actioman disse:


> Espero que tenham gostado comunidade MeteoPT!



Se gostámos?
Já não passamos sem as tuas reportagens.
Quer seja verão ou inverno.

A panorâmica da Shelf Cloud está fenomenal.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Abr 2010 às 22:14)

Mais uma grande reportagem do actioman. 

Muitos parabéns, já nos habituaste.


----------



## Pixie (18 Abr 2010 às 22:37)

LINDO!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Abr 2010 às 22:49)

Fotos brutalíssimas, a típica atmosfera instável


----------



## Z13 (18 Abr 2010 às 22:59)

Fantásticas!


----------

